# Grace alters a man's walk



## Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2008)

(Thomas Watson, "A New Creature")

"Therefore, if any man is in Christ, he is a new
creature; old things are passed away, behold
all things are become new." 2 Corinthians 5:17

The new creature has a new life.

Grace alters a man's walk.

Before he walked proudly—now he walks humbly.

Before he walked loosely—now he walks holily.

Before a man sailed hell-ward and, all of a sudden, the
Spirit of God comes upon him and blows him heavenward.

He makes the Word his rule, and Christ's life his pattern.

"Whoever claims to live in him must walk as Jesus did."
1 John 2:6

"So that you may walk worthy of the Lord, fully pleasing
to Him, bearing fruit in every good work and growing in
the knowledge of God." Colossians 1:10


----------

